# SHOT CALLERZ CUSTOMS



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Posting up Pics of Jimmy Duran's latest work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Custom box for a porsche


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

More.........


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## sykopat (Jan 30, 2009)

nice work ! :biggrin: but cheap-ass flat pioneer ?


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sykopat_@Jun 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14324909
> *nice work !  :biggrin:  but cheap-ass flat pioneer ?
> *



that pioneer is designed to work in a tight space (less airspace then normal) apperance of the sub isn't the greatest, but you work with what you've got right? i personally would have done the JL audio "flats", with a "loading board" style enclosure, but that just me, being that it's a rag-top it's tough to make bass travel, good job looks tight, curious how it sounds, lets see more pics.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jun 29 2009, 06:01 PM~14333691
> *that pioneer is designed to work in a tight space (less airspace then normal) apperance of the sub isn't the greatest, but you work with what you've got right? i personally would have done the JL audio "flats", with a "loading board" style enclosure, but that just me, being that it's a rag-top it's tough to make bass travel, good job looks tight, curious how it sounds, lets see more pics.
> *


I posted a couple of pics to get Jimmy started on Lay it Low. He is new at the Lay It Low thing and is still trying to learn how to post pics and stuff. Once he gets the hang of it i am sure he will post lots of pics of all his work that he has done and is currently working on. :biggrin: i will ask him to e-mail me some pics for I can post them for him meanwhile.


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

nice clean work!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 09:32 AM~14340236
> *nice work
> *


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

where you from homie?


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sykopat_@Jun 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14324909
> *nice work !  :biggrin:  but cheap-ass flat pioneer ?
> *


i changed those speaker i used those pioneer for mock up.


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 1 2009, 06:32 AM~14349455
> *where you from homie?
> *


IM FROM BLOOMINGTON ,CA


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

nice glass work  the toyota job......SICK!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.C.C._@Jul 1 2009, 08:13 PM~14358017
> *IM FROM BLOOMINGTON ,CA
> *


Whats up Jimmy :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 2 2009, 08:02 AM~14360984
> *Whats up Jimmy  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up mario thanks for posting those pic :biggrin:


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 2 2009, 01:04 AM~14359769
> *nice glass work    the toyota job......SICK!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.C.C._@Jul 2 2009, 07:21 AM~14361090
> *whats up mario thanks for posting those pic  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, do you remember how to post pics? Hey did you ever yake pics of my Infiniti's trunk?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

LET'S KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE WHERE'S THE PIC'S???

NICE LOOKING WORK


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 05:36 AM~14421331
> *LET'S KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE WHERE'S THE PIC'S???
> 
> NICE LOOKING WORK
> *


Thanks, Jimmy does real nice work. He is still learning to put pics on lay it low. Once he learns he has hundreds of pics of numerous cars he has done. I will hit him up for he can e-mail me some pics for I can post them for him. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 9 2009, 09:53 AM~14422719
> *Thanks, Jimmy does real nice work. He is still learning to put pics on lay it low. Once he learns he has hundreds of pics of numerous cars he has done. I will hit him up for he can e-mail me some pics for I can post them for him. :biggrin:
> *


OR TO ME I WILL POST THEM UP IF YOUR BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Jimmy where you at? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

Whats up mario sorry been real busy . 
i CAN'T FIND YOUR CAR BUT HERE'S A BASIC BOX I MADE IT FOR INFIN


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO SETUP THE PICTURE


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.C.C._@Jul 17 2009, 01:13 AM~14499521
> *I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO SETUP THE PICTURE
> *


I fixed it for you


----------



## S.C.C. (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

More pics............ :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Jimmy, I have to go to the shop some time soon and post some pics for you. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up Jimmy, we have to get this page going!


----------

